# Cron Nachrichten



## Quest (13. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe zur Zeit von ISPConfig 3.0.0.5 meinen Server (Debian Etch) nach der Anleitung installiert und seitdem immer schön mit upgedated.
Der Versand einer Cron-Test Mail an den Sysuser Root sollte doch meines Wissens bereits entfernt sein. Ich bekomme immer noch 1 mal täglich eine Nachricht. Woran kann das noch liegen?
Außerdem habe ich jetzt auch mal RKHunter auf dem Server installiert.
Dieser schickt mir auch täglich eine Mail an root, egal ob was gefunden wurde oder nicht.
Wie kann ich das unterbinden? Im Configfile von RKH finde ich dazu nichts.


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2009)

das ist inzwischen behoben. Poste mal den Inhalt der root Crontab.


----------



## Quest (13. Jan. 2009)

Die sieht bei mir so aus:


> * * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
> 30 00 * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2009)

Das sieht ok aus. Und Du bist sicher, dass die nachricht von ISPConfig kommt?


----------



## Samir (1. Juli 2009)

damit rkhunter mit den benachrichtigungen aufhört, musst du fogendes eingeben:

rkhunter --propupd

Zumindest haben dann bei mir die Warnungen ahfgehört...


----------



## Quest (1. Juli 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Aber nach einem Update auf eine neuere Version hat sich das Problem selbst gelöst. Hab nur vergessen das hier zu posten.
Du hast übrigens deshalb eine Mail bekommen, weil rkhunter Veränderungen am System festgestellt hat und dich deshalb gewarnt hat.
In so einem Fall solltest du dir das rkhunter-Log genauer ansehen und schauen ob irgendwas dabei ist, das du nicht nachvollziehen kannst.
Mit --propupd nimmt rkhunter den aktuellen Stand des Systems als OK in die Datenbank und warnt damit nicht mehr wegen der festgestellten Veränderungen.
Falls etwas wichtiges festgestellt wurde und du führst diesen Befehl aus wird er dich also nie mehr aus diesem Grund warnen.


----------

